# Is there a way to sharpen wire strippers?



## owl (Oct 31, 2012)

I have had those Klein resi strippers with the 14-2 and 12-2 jacket cutters for less than a year. Dull already.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/General-...ge-Case-6-Piece-707476/100572556#.UlVfaFBJNlw


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

A file, maybe? That's what I use when the power is not turned off.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Best way to sharpen those things are to throw them away and get a set of Croc's!!:thumbup: The first one's they came out with
were the thing but after using a number of them the quality started to go down. The last few I bought would go funny after cutting screws with them.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

If you buy Craftsman strippers they are guaranteed for life, which means return and replace whenever they get dull ( or your apprentice decides to cut down live temp with them ).


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Just buy some new ones... tools eventually wear out.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

I have found that a combination of these 2 tools will make any other tool sharp again







+







= :thumbup:


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Klein strippers, if you don't shop around.... $25

If you make $50K per year, 1 hr out of your life to re-sharpen them.... $24

Missing your kid's game because by sharpening your stupid Klein strippers, it caused a backup of other projects that made you have to go out on a call when you didn't want to... Priceless.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Try and use your linemans to cut the cable whenever possible.

Or pack lunch a few times and buy a new pair once a year.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

JRaef said:


> Klein strippers, if you don't shop around.... $25
> 
> If you make $50K per year, 1 hr out of your life to re-sharpen them.... $24
> 
> Missing your kid's game because by sharpening your stupid Klein strippers, it caused a backup of other projects that made you have to go out on a call when you didn't want to... Priceless.


if you only make 50k/yr here, you are barely making it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JoeSparky said:


> I have found that a combination of these 2 tools will make any other tool sharp again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


you must admit, when you get a brand new pair of strippers.. they just seem to work so great compared to the old pair you had. every damn time....:laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

All I can think of is how to make a stripper sharp. :laughing:
I got nothin.


----------



## m.b.0331 (Sep 25, 2013)

eejack said:


> If you buy Craftsman strippers they are guaranteed for life, which means return and replace whenever they get dull ( or your apprentice decides to cut down live temp with them ).


I bought a pair of Craftsman Pro strippers a few weeks ago. They felt tougher than my $5 Sheffield pair and had a stronger spring.
Used them for a week until they went down after snipping through 4 #12 wires. The cutters came unaligned, I guess, and the top edges hit eachother and burred. I took them back and got a new pair.

After one day of use with the new ones, the same thing happened after cutting 1 #12 wire. I think it's an issue with the edges coming off alignment and hitting on the top edge.

This time I just took them apart, filed the burr down, and assembled again. From now on I'll just use those to strip wire, no cutting.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

jrannis said:


> All I can think of is how to make a stripper sharp. :laughing:
> I got nothin.


Tip her enough to get a college degree?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

m.b.0331 said:


> I bought a pair of Craftsman Pro strippers a few weeks ago. They felt tougher than my $5 Sheffield pair and had a stronger spring. Used them for a week until they went down after snipping through 4 #12 wires. The cutters came unaligned, I guess, and the top edges hit eachother and burred. I took them back and got a new pair. After one day of use with the new ones, the same thing happened after cutting 1 #12 wire. I think it's an issue with the edges coming off alignment and hitting on the top edge. This time I just took them apart, filed the burr down, and assembled again. From now on I'll just use those to strip wire, no cutting.


I always bring wire with me to try them out first. To many times the Craftsman's didn't strip well..


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

No. The answer is no.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

wendon said:


> Best way to sharpen those things are to throw them away and get a set of Croc's!!:thumbup: The first one's they came out with
> were the thing but after using a number of them the quality started to go down. The last few I bought would go funny after cutting screws with them.


I use Croc's too.. they work good. I love the NM sheath cutter.. makes quick work. And I use that same cutter to snip off the end of cat5's so I can get to the pull string. Plus they go down to #22awg, and have a crimper built in.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

JoeSparky said:


> I have found that a combination of these 2 tools will make any other tool sharp again
> +
> = :thumbup:


Lol....


----------



## boora2 (Jan 28, 2012)

Made in China,or maybe ************ land


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Get a pair of Ideals.


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

Just use your ***** instead of strippers and be done with it


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

jett95 said:


> Just use your ***** instead of strippers and be done with it


That's hack. Real electricians strip wire with their linemans, not their *****.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

jett95 said:


> Just use your ***** instead of strippers and be done with it


You ever try to strip *****??
They tend to open a can of whoop a$s


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a set of craftsman strippers and they work great and never had any trouble with them being out of alignment I even cut a lot of mc cable with them. My wife has a set of Kliens and they look exactly like the craftsman ones I have. Almost like they came out of the same mold. They get worn out just get a new pair.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Ideal reflex T strippers, love them. Hade mine for a looong time and they are still going strong.


----------

